# Hi - New Here - looking for knitting friends! in Shelbyville, Louisville, KY



## saintxmom

Hi, I'm in KY. Been on the site a while, but never chatted. Looking for friends that knit in KY - and all over! But wondering if there were any knit groups locally here in Shelbyville, Louisville, KY areas! Love all of the advice and patterns here - great ideas from all!


----------



## e.ridenh

Hello from Brandon, Iowa!

I've been to Louisville and Ft. Knox, KY a few times. I took my knitting and crocheting, too! LOL!!

A lady said the other day on forum that she put an ad in Craig's list for area crafters and got 10 or more responses; she's starting a new group!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~~


saingxmom said:


> Hi, I'm in KY. Been on the site a while, but never chatted. Looking for friends that knit in KY - and all over! But wondering if there were any knit groups locally here in Shelbyville, Louisville, KY areas! Love all of the advice and patterns here - great ideas from all!


----------



## determined_to-knit

Hello and welcome from Arizona!!! Have you tried your local yarn shops for knitting groups? I am in a knitting and crochet group/ class which is at the Parks and Recreation. Perhaps there might be a class or group at your town's Parks and Recreation. Good Luck!! Again, welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## saintxmom

Thank you Donna! Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## saintxmom

Craig's list is a great idea!


----------



## saintxmom

Hello! Thanks for the welcome! I will explore your ideas for finding a group!


----------



## SherryH

Hi from Washington state. I used to live in Louisville (Sycamore-Middletown area.) I remember seeing quite a few people knitting and crocheting at some of the yarn shops. Best of luck finding a group.


----------



## LBush1144

Hello from WV. I have a daughter in Frankfort; she used to live in Shelbyville so I have visited your area from Lexington to Louisville a few times. Can't wiat to see pics of some of your work. Welcome.


----------



## 2sticksandacherry

Hello!!!
finally someone else from KY!!!! I live in Louisville in the Hillview area -Beulah church/Cooper Chapel area. Some of the libraries in this area have knitting groups. Unfortunately for me, they meet at times that are incomvenient for me. So, yes - I am still looking for a knitting group. So glad to have someone else from Louisville on this group!


----------



## supergirl6116

Hi! I'm in Louisville, which isn't far from Shelbyville. The only "group" I know of is the one I work with at my church. We make things to donate to a homeless shelter and University Hospital's NICU. There used to also be a couple of prayer shawl groups at various churches ( which is how we got started too) but not sure if they still exist and don't remember which churches it was.


----------



## 2sticksandacherry

What church do you go to?


----------



## Elizabetta

I am from Louisville and there is a lys on shelbyville Rd called Sophies Fine Yarn. They have classes for all level knitters, free workshops, knitalongs and couch times. Give it a try. Great place to knit, get help and share your love of knitting.


----------



## supergirl6116

2sticksandacherry said:


> What church do you go to?


I go to St. Athanasius on Outer Loop. Where are you?


----------



## 2sticksandacherry

Very close . I live off of Beulah Church and Cooper Chapel. Pass your church all the time!


----------



## saintxmom

Thanks everyone! I actually go to St. Patrick. We have a group that makes prayer blankets, but no actual "group knitting". Sophies used to be closer to St. Pat's, and now they have moved, so not as convenient for me. I tried the toe up sock class at Dee's, but it was only 3 one-hour classes and seemed rushed. Needless to say, I got discouraged on the socks and would really like to start that again. Seems so many ppl. love it!


----------



## Joanierx

Hi leaving tomorrow to visit my daughter in shelbyville sent you a PM.


----------



## saintxmom

Enjoy your visit - it's going to be hot here!!!


----------



## pec243

I am a knitter in Louisville, I know of 4 active knitting groups: Mon 10-12 at Fern Creek Library, Mon 1-3 at Middletown Library, Tues 1-3 at Bon Air Library, Fri 2-4 at St. Matthews Library. Join us!


----------



## saintxmom

Wow! That is great! I had heard about the one in Middletown, which would be good for me, but I have a full-time job and don't leave the office before 4 p.m. Thank you so much for this info!


----------



## pec243

We would love to have you join us anytime you can arrange it. We do not meet when the libraries are closed. Keep knitting!


----------



## ladybug

Hi, I'm too far south, Somerset but welcome to the group. Would love to get with local knitters but Louisville a little too far to go! Although will be there for the State Fair in 2 weeks. Will have to check out the lys, as we don't have any down here. Just Wal-mart and they have very little!


----------



## supergirl6116

ladybug said:


> Hi, I'm too far south, Somerset but welcome to the group. Would love to get with local knitters but Louisville a little too far to go! Although will be there for the State Fair in 2 weeks. Will have to check out the lys, as we don't have any down here. Just Wal-mart and they have very little!


WalMart is just terrible anymore, and not just on yarn. Please don't get me started on them! lol


----------



## supergirl6116

pec243 said:


> I am a knitter in Louisville, I know of 4 active knitting groups: Mon 10-12 at Fern Creek Library, Mon 1-3 at Middletown Library, Tues 1-3 at Bon Air Library, Fri 2-4 at St. Matthews Library. Join us!


Glad to see there are some in our area. I too work til 5 (babysitting) so couldn't make these either, but good to know they are there.


----------



## 2sticksandacherry

Hi! I used to work at the Dee's when it was on the Outer Loop. think it was a big mistake to close it down. Now the only other place we have to buy yarn is Hobby Lobby and their selection isn't the greatest. I also used to teach knitting classes. I think the library on Preston Hwy (next to Hooter's) has a knitting group but am not sure when they meet. Will try to find out and post it asap.


----------



## dotful

Hey girl, your in my part of the country!!! Have a brother in Shelbyville and I was there last summer for a visit. I've been to the yarn shop mentioned by someone Sofies?? When I was in there there was a group of ladies sitting around talking and crocheting or knitting, you probably could join them, sure they wouldn't mind. I'm sure you will love it here aand learn all sorts of things daily.


----------



## cpaglino

I belong to a knit, crochet, embroider, tat, rug hooking, etc. fiber arts group in LaGrange, KY. We meet once a week on Tuesdays from 9:30 to 12:00 in LaGrange at the Oldham County Extension Office. Attendance is not mandatory, come when you can. Our group is known as the Yarnovers and we are part of the Kentucky Extension Homemakers Association. If you're interested and this location works for you, call the extension office (502-222-9453) for more info and directions. We'd love for you to join us!


----------



## labon.gardner

2sticksandacherry said:


> Hello!!!
> finally someone else from KY!!!! I live in Louisville in the Hillview area -Beulah church/Cooper Chapel area. Some of the libraries in this area have knitting groups. Unfortunately for me, they meet at times that are incomvenient for me. So, yes - I am still looking for a knitting group. So glad to have someone else from Louisville on this group!


Hi! I live in KY also in the Fern Creek area. I plan on trying to get back into my knitting. I'm experimenting with crocheting right now. I will also be looking for a group somewhere nearby.


----------



## labon.gardner

supergirl6116 said:


> Hi! I'm in Louisville, which isn't far from Shelbyville. The only "group" I know of is the one I work with at my church. We make things to donate to a homeless shelter and University Hospital's NICU. There used to also be a couple of prayer shawl groups at various churches ( which is how we got started too) but not sure if they still exist and don't remember which churches it was.


Hi SuperGirl! I live in Fern Creek. I used to tutor 2nd graders during the summer @ St. Athanasius when I was younger. I wish you all had the group back then, maybe I'd be a LOT better now...lol :wink:


----------



## supergirl6116

labon.gardner said:


> supergirl6116 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm in Louisville, which isn't far from Shelbyville. The only "group" I know of is the one I work with at my church. We make things to donate to a homeless shelter and University Hospital's NICU. There used to also be a couple of prayer shawl groups at various churches ( which is how we got started too) but not sure if they still exist and don't remember which churches it was.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi SuperGirl! I live in Fern Creek. I used to tutor 2nd graders during the summer @ St. Athanasius when I was younger. I wish you all had the group back then, maybe I'd be a LOT better now...lol :wink:
Click to expand...

You are more than welcome to come to our group ! We welcome any and all. We are a very small group, and one of our members does not belong to the church there either. She is the sister of one of the other members and comes just because she likes to make things. She is a crocheter, and to be honest usually makes more than the rest of us! Send me a pm if you want more info ( I've never done pm'ing before but I think I should be able to figure it out! )


----------



## dotful

Att Cpaglino, how funny, I grew up in LaGrange, graduated from OCHS in '61. Glad to hear from someone from home, as I live in CA now, since '64.


----------



## supergirl6116

dotful said:


> Att Cpaglino, how funny, I grew up in LaGrange, graduated from OCHS in '61. Glad to hear from someone from home, as I live in CA now, since '64.


My sister and brother-in-law now live in LaGrange!


----------



## supergirl6116

2sticksandacherry said:


> Hi! I used to work at the Dee's when it was on the Outer Loop. think it was a big mistake to close it down. Now the only other place we have to buy yarn is Hobby Lobby and their selection isn't the greatest. I also used to teach knitting classes. I think the library on Preston Hwy (next to Hooter's) has a knitting group but am not sure when they meet. Will try to find out and post it asap.


I used to go in that Dee's frequently! I really miss it too. Sometimes you can find what you need at Michael's or Ben Franklin, though I usually find more in the pattern book section than I do yarn, and they say Joann's has a yarn department as well. Have never been there, so can't say what it is like. Hobby Lobby is not high on my list of favorites however. I have had some issues with them in the past. One location would not order the yarn I needed, saying they had a truck coming in later in the week and it would "probably be on that truck"! My response was, well, can you take my order for it and hold the yarn til I get back in? Nope, just come back in. It will be on the shelf. Went to another location and found my yarn, so the first store just lost out on THAT sale! And what about those signs all over the yarn dept that state "if we don't have enough of your yarn we will gladly order it for you??????? They also don't have a large selection of needles. Last night I went to by size 11 dpns and they only have them up to size 8.


----------



## dotful

I have been away for too long to know anyone but I have a nephew who lives there and this is all his life. He probably knows everyone who lives there!!! Last name is Kidwell.


----------



## supergirl6116

dotful said:


> I have been away for too long to know anyone but I have a nephew who lives there and this is all his life. He probably knows everyone who lives there!!! Last name is Kidwell.


I'll have to see if my sister or BIL knows them


----------



## kylou49

There's a knit shop in Jeffersonville, IN, just across the river. Grinny Possum on Spring St. They have knit night the last Friday of the month and no rules about from where the yarn you knit with has to come. It's a great group. There is also a sit and knit group at Gilda's Club 633 Baxter in Louisville on the first and third Thursdays of the month.


----------



## 2sticksandacherry

The Fern Creek library on Bardstown rd has a knitting/crochet group that meets once a week. I think it is on Monday mornings. Haven't been able to go because I watch my grandson. Now he will be going to preschool on Mondays so I am hoping to check out the group in a couple of weeks.


----------



## 2sticksandacherry

Awesome!! I have heard of this yarn shop but never been. Can't wait to go check it out and the the Sit and Knit at Gilda's. thanks so much for posting this information!


----------



## 2sticksandacherry

Oh, you just hit a sore spot with me! Am so frustrated with Hobby Lobby. Have begged them to please do something about their needle selection. It is pathetic! And the yarn selection . . . aagh! I buy most of my yarn online which is also frustrating because I like to touch the yarn and feel it before I commit to buying it. 
JoAnn's is very similar to Hobby Lobby in their yarn selection. Don't go there very often either. Have you ever been to the Knit Nook? I think it is in the Highlands area. 
Happy Knitting!


----------



## saintxmom

Wow! My sister graduated from OCHS in 1968! I graduated in '72.


----------



## supergirl6116

2sticksandacherry said:


> Oh, you just hit a sore spot with me! Am so frustrated with Hobby Lobby. Have begged them to please do something about their needle selection. It is pathetic! And the yarn selection . . . aagh! I buy most of my yarn online which is also frustrating because I like to touch the yarn and feel it before I commit to buying it.
> JoAnn's is very similar to Hobby Lobby in their yarn selection. Don't go there very often either. Have you ever been to the Knit Nook? I think it is in the Highlands area.
> Happy Knitting!


I have heard of it and think I was actually there once a looonnng time ago! Douglas Blvd area? That was probably back when I was just getting started and I was overwhelmed.


----------



## supergirl6116

Another place I miss is Hancocks Fabric on Preston at Indian Trail. They didn't have much in the way of yarn, but did carry more needles and some odd books. When they went out of business I got some great bargains on needles.


----------



## dotful

Then you were a freshman when my nephew was a senior, he and his wife, Steve and Phyllis. Their daughters went there also, JJ and Laurie.


----------



## saintxmom

I've probably heard of them or know them!


----------



## 2sticksandacherry

The Hancock Fabrics down on Dixie Hwy is still open.


----------



## kylou49

2sticksandacherry said:


> Awesome!! I have heard of this yarn shop but never been. Can't wait to go check it out and the the Sit and Knit at Gilda's. thanks so much for posting this information!


Great! Sit and Knit is from 6:30 to 8 pm. Also noticed a mention about the Knit Nook. It closed in April.


----------



## saintxmom

OMG! I did not know the Knit Knook closed! I can't believe it!


----------



## cpaglino

There's a lovely yarn shop in LaGrange on Main Street called Friends and Fiber. Recommend highly and on the next street over there is a quilt shop (for those so inclined) called The Gathering Room.


----------



## 2sticksandacherry

The Knit Nook closed?? Wow! What is the deal with Louisville and LYS's? Are we the only ones in Louisville that knit or crochet any more? What a shame.


----------



## saintxmom

Have been to LaGrange shop. It is nice.


----------



## supergirl6116

2sticksandacherry said:


> The Hancock Fabrics down on Dixie Hwy is still open.


Good deal! Will have to get myself out there! Thanks.


----------



## 2sticksandacherry

Good to know. Don't go to LaGrange very often but now I have a reason. Thanks for passing along the info.


----------



## DollieD

Hey Saingxmom;
I am from Lou., and there is a woman from Harrodsburg, and many from So. IN., but girl, I lived in Simpsonville for 20 years!!! Long ago, when I was younger. LOL.
Welcome, and I know you will learn much, whether you need to or not.
Do you Yoga?


----------



## DollieD

2sticksandacherry, I live real close to you. I'm a Creeker. Moved here from Middletown 11 years ago. Man, I am knocked out there are others from c-l-o-s-e to me.


----------



## DollieD

Elizabetta, I've been to Sophie's several times, but really the Knit Nook was closer for me. Just kinda clique-ish. I am knocked out there really are other knitters close to me. Yeh!


----------



## DollieD

Saingxmom, Perhaps we were in the same class at Dee's. That was way to pressed for me to get the gist of the sock. But I like Dee's for many things. Do you mean St. Pat's by Lake Forrest?


----------



## saintxmom

No! But I wish I did!


----------



## saintxmom

Yes, St. Pat's by Lake Forest!


----------



## supergirl6116

cpaglino said:


> There's a lovely yarn shop in LaGrange on Main Street called Friends and Fiber. Recommend highly and on the next street over there is a quilt shop (for those so inclined) called The Gathering Room.


My sister lives just off Main Street. I am gonna have to get on her about not telling me about this place! lol


----------



## barbarascarboro

I'm between Winchester & Mt, Sterling, and just got back into knitting again....I put my needles down every few years, and then, back into it! This time, I hope I don't quit. I just get so "into" it, I burn myself out.....I don't even know where the knit shops are in Lexington...(my nearest big city), but I have so much stored yarn....and if I want some new, I go to Michaels....I don't know of any knitters around me...I do know a few women who crochet.


----------



## 2sticksandacherry

I live off of Cooper Chapel in the Woodridge Crossings subdevelopment. So excited that a new knitting friend is close by. Would love to meet you sometime.
Cherry


----------



## DollieD

Barb, I've got a lot of relatives up your way, whom I haven't seen in a ***** age..lol..Glad to hear of another KY knitter!


----------



## DollieD

Cherry, you are close to me. I am in Fern Creek. Welcome to KP.


----------



## barbarascarboro

We'll have to meet for lunch, and go to a yarn store, or Michaels!


----------



## DollieD

Great idea! I am still employed full-time. :-(


----------



## barbarascarboro

I'm retired, but busy with horses and dogs, and this is show season with the horses, so we will have to work on a good time to meet....weekends are probaably good for you, and that's when the horse shows are....they end Sept/Oct....not too far away!


----------



## supergirl6116

If any of you Louisville-area knitters would like to come to our little group, we meet the 2nd Wednesday of each month at St. Athanasius Parish Center 7-8:30 p.m. This month only we are meeting on Thursday instead. I am the only knitter in the group though the others have tried. They are just more comfortable with the crocheting as they can produce faster! Let me know if you are interested!


----------



## 2sticksandacherry

Thanks! Do you ever go to the FErn Creek Library for their knitting time? I haven't been there yet because I keep my grandson, but next week he begins preschool and I will have Mondays free so hoping to be able to go once in a while.


----------



## supergirl6116

2sticksandacherry said:


> Thanks! Do you ever go to the FErn Creek Library for their knitting time? I haven't been there yet because I keep my grandson, but next week he begins preschool and I will have Mondays free so hoping to be able to go once in a while.


No I watch kids during the day, so I don't get out either! A friend of mine used to go to the Bon Air one though and said it was great. She was a new knitter at the time and got a lot of help there.


----------



## knottsend

It is hard to find a wholesome knitting group that is nearby..I am checking around myself. I am a new knitter and i battle with a lot of physical health problem one that is hard for me as well as my family..Multiple Sclerosis.
I would love to get out a little and it would be good for me ...as well for my husband/caregiver..to give him time away from me...but I live in louisville ky.
'''good-luck Saintxmom'''


----------



## DollieD

2sticksandacherry said:


> Thanks! Do you ever go to the FErn Creek Library for their knitting time? I haven't been there yet because I keep my grandson, but next week he begins preschool and I will have Mondays free so hoping to be able to go once in a while.


I didn't know they had a knitting time. 
My bad. It's maybe a mile from my house!
I'll check on it!


----------



## DollieD

e.ridenh said:


> Hello from Brandon, Iowa!
> 
> I've been to Louisville and Ft. Knox, KY a few times. I took my knitting and crocheting, too! LOL!!
> 
> A lady said the other day on forum that she put an ad in Craig's list for area crafters and got 10 or more responses; she's starting a new group!
> 
> Donna Rae
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> saingxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm in KY. Been on the site a while, but never chatted. Looking for friends that knit in KY - and all over! But wondering if there were any knit groups locally here in Shelbyville, Louisville, KY areas! Love all of the advice and patterns here - great ideas from all!
Click to expand...

Hey! Donna Rae,
Good to hear you are still on KP!


----------



## DollieD

pec243 said:


> I am a knitter in Louisville, I know of 4 active knitting groups: Mon 10-12 at Fern Creek Library, Mon 1-3 at Middletown Library, Tues 1-3 at Bon Air Library, Fri 2-4 at St. Matthews Library. Join us!


Is the St Mat group at Eline or Cresent Hill?


----------



## DollieD

labon.gardner said:


> 2sticksandacherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!!!
> finally someone else from KY!!!! I live in Louisville in the Hillview area -Beulah church/Cooper Chapel area. Some of the libraries in this area have knitting groups. Unfortunately for me, they meet at times that are incomvenient for me. So, yes - I am still looking for a knitting group. So glad to have someone else from Louisville on this group!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I live in KY also in the Fern Creek area. I plan on trying to get back into my knitting. I'm experimenting with crocheting right now. I will also be looking for a group somewhere nearby.
Click to expand...

Hey Creeker!
I live off Btown Rd


----------



## mmorris25

I used to live in Columbia, TN. and we'd go to the S'ville Horse shows almost every weekend. Really beautiful country.


----------

